# hello all



## poniesnpaws (Feb 22, 2007)

hello i am new today i have 7 cats copper a black male marmite a black female (coppers mum) boxter a fat tabby male kharn a black fluffy female shamus a black fluffy male (kharns son) freddy a tabby and white male and gracie a white female who is deaf i have a dog chuby brown 2 horses 2 birds and a hamster and a gerbil ow and 2 kids


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

HOLY COW! (wait, don't tell me, that's your *next *pet!) :lol: :lol: 

Welcome! Post pictures when you can.  


:2kitties


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

8O Oh my goodness, what a menagerie :lol: Hi and welcome to the forum, I'm Mike, the butler/can-opener/man-friday to the Jellicle Tribe. And yes, we do like pictures, cats, ponies and all


----------



## Jocelyn31 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have 3 cats and a zoo at home as well, I use to own gerbils as well unfourtanatly one of my cats put an end too that  I was just curious how do you stop your cats from bugging the gerbils?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi! Welcome! I want to see those beautiful black cats and white cats..and tabby too! For most of my adult life I have had a black cat and a white cat...well at least one of each! I think they're beautiful. I'll like too see pictures too.  

I love horses, and I used to raise collies, so by all means, post pictures. I know we have members who keep hamsters also.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That's quite a variety of animals you have there. Welcome to the board poniesnpaws & post some pictures when you get a chance


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello to you and the fur gang!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope to see some pictures soon!


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome , cant wait to see pics of all the crew.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Welcome! I love how you lumped the kids in at the end of all the animals. :lol: What kind of birds do you have? I adore birds, but unfortunately I don't think it would be wise to have one of my own until we live in a bigger place. 

Anyway, welcome to the board, and I would love to see pictures too!


----------



## poniesnpaws (Feb 22, 2007)

just 2 cockatiels i only live in a small house but am trying to move to a bigger place lol


----------

